# Genie Mini Client



## John in Cal (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi all, few questions on whole home and Genie. I have two cables coming into the house to a HR22/100. How is the Genie able to to record five channels? 
And on the Genie Mini Client. Can it use WiFi or do I need a coax run upstairs to the bedroom? 

What about cost, how much are the mini clients and would this only be $3.00 more for whole home, or 3.00 and another receiver charge monthly for the mini client?

Sorry for the newbie questions but I'm late to the whole house DVR DirecTV solution.

John in Cal


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Genies and other equipment use a SWM system. One cable can feed a 2 tuner DVR or a 5 Tuner Genie. Your system is likely pre-SWM and its an easy conversion if you get a Genie. 

The clients need a single coax. It connects like a regular receiver (non-DVR) but you get full access to the Genie server.

No single answer on cost. You have to call to get a price on the equipment and you might read through other threads to compare pricing. 

The clients cost the same per month as regular receivers.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Since you already have an HD DVR, the only additional monthly charges would be the whole home fee, plus an additional receiver fee for each mini client.

The cost for the Genie and any other installation required is highly variable (anywhere from zero to several hundred dollars) depending upon your current contract status, your payment history and other factors. You'll need to call to see what your final costs would be.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DirecTV charges a monthly fee of $6.00 per "additional TV" regardless of receiver type after the first TV.


----------

